# Rubik's Cube in different languages



## souljahsu (Nov 26, 2010)

Post below if you know how to say Rubik's Cube in a language that's not already in the list. I will add to the list.

Please don't use Google Translate.

How to say "Rubik's Cube" in different languages:

Chinese(Simplified) - 魔方
Chinese(Traditional) - 魔術方塊
English - Rubik's Cube
Gaelic - Ciúb Rubik's
German - Zauberwürfel
Hungarian - Rubik kocka
Japanese - ルービックキューブ
Spanish - Cubo Rubik
Swedish - Rubiks kub
Vietnamese - Khối lập phương Rubik


----------



## bluecloe45 (Nov 26, 2010)

lolben: eroobic cyoob


----------



## blade740 (Nov 26, 2010)

Rubik kocka in hungarian.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2010)

Is it Zauberwürfel in German, or am I mistaken?


----------



## StachuK1992 (Nov 26, 2010)

Wouldn't one merely need to know what "cube" was? In which case, this is kinda silly.
The possessional "Rubik's" shouldn't really be a variable, so a simple alteration of one word doesn't seem much more than trivial.


----------



## r_517 (Nov 26, 2010)

魔方 in Chinese (Simplified) / Mandarin
魔術方塊 in Chinese (Traditional) / Taiwan
扭計骰 in Chinese (Traditional) / Hongkong
Ciúb Rubik's in Gaelic


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2010)

StachuK1992 said:


> Wouldn't one merely need to know what "cube" was? In which case, this is kinda silly.
> The possessional "Rubik's" shouldn't really be a variable, so a simple alteration of one word doesn't seem much more than trivial.


See Ranzha.

Wiki page, anyone? I would make it, but I don't know the best format to use. (General translation page? One just for the cube? Put it on some existing page? A new page on linguistics?)


----------



## TiLiMayor (Nov 26, 2010)

Cubo Rubik - Spanish


----------



## chickenfly34 (Nov 26, 2010)

Khối lập phương Rubik - Vietnamese


----------



## Sa967St (Nov 26, 2010)

ルービックキューブ - Japanese
pronounced "roo-bee-ku-kyu-bu"


----------



## anders (Nov 26, 2010)

Swedish: Rubiks kub


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 26, 2010)

Here's a suggestion: Record pronunciations.


----------



## Ranzha (Nov 26, 2010)

Lucas Garron said:


> Here's a suggestion: Record pronunciations.


 
This.

Notation + phonation = happy translation.


----------



## UnsolvedCypher (Sep 4, 2014)

Russian: Кубик Рубика or кубик-рубик (kubik rubika or kubik-rubik)


----------



## ruwix (Dec 20, 2015)

In summary: 

_Source of the image Rubik's Cube memes, funny images_


----------



## ollicubes (Dec 20, 2015)

Finnish: Rubikin kuutio


----------



## kindard_ (Dec 10, 2016)

In Thai, they just say "รูบิค" (Rubik).


----------



## DevX (Dec 26, 2016)

In Hindi/Marathi/(almost all languages which use Devnagari (देवनागरी) Script ) : 
रुबिक्स क्यूब
Pronunciation:
Rubik's Cube

Most the words derived from english don't have any 'Translated' version in Hindi/Marathi. Even If there exists, Generally the original english noun is used normally as it has become widely accepted.

Example:
Cell phone
In Hindi/Marathi : भ्रमणध्वनी
Pronunciation: Bhru-mun-Dhvā-nee
(Pronounce u /un as in 'un'known and ā as in gamm'a' and nee as knee )

Cheers!


----------



## Meneghetti (Dec 26, 2016)

In Brazilian Portuguese we say "Cubo Mágico", which is literally Magic Cube.


----------



## Parham Saeednia (Dec 26, 2016)

It is مکعب روبیک in persian which is pronounced moka'ab-e-rubik


----------



## tnk351 (Mar 24, 2018)

Roobeekeszz kyoobbe in gibberish.


----------



## orip (Feb 3, 2021)

In Hebrew it's
קוביה הונגרית
pronounced "kubiya hungarit" and meaning "Hungarian cube"


----------

